# Equipment needed?



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

Hi from San Francisco,

I have a small apartment, so I may go with a 12g nano cube (maybe 24). I know it is small and less forgiving, but then so is my apartment. 

What other equipment would I need? Do I need a protein skimmer or is that only necessary with coral and/or larger tanks? I plan on having a FOWLR setup if possible (being careful not to overstock). I have average freshwater experience and this would be my first saltwater tank. Any help would be appreciated!

p.s. I know some people look down on these cubes, but while I am willing to put in plenty of time, I do need to have as many space-saving features as possible. Buuuut...if anyone has a better solution, I would love to hear them. I plan on doing LOTS of research before setting up. Fish are fish - not guinea pigs...ok...I have lot's of reading and research to do. Well, thanks for the help...and I do think a sticky would be a great idea...something tells me I am not the first to ask this question (although I could not find the answer to this specific question in the forums).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We are working on a bunch of new stickys.

Nanoreefs are a big mistake, and one I just can't help you make. Sorry.
I will tell you this much:

1--The 12 gallon nanocube has a lot of problems ( pump, heat, light ) which make it very unsuitable for the job. Get the new 24 instead.
2--Small tanks need skimmers. Skimmers won't fit in jbj cubes.
3--There is no such thing as a FOWLR tank. It is either a reef, or it is a half-dead mess.

The very first thing you should buy are 2 or 3 GOOD books on the subject. After reading them you'll not only know why nanos are stupid, you'll know enough to know how to keep one anyway. Maybe.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the note. I expected as much. I think I may stick to freshwater. No need to set myself up for failure. But I will still get some good books.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know about the pump on the jbj 24, but the fans and lights are certainly much better, so I'm guessing the pump is better as well. This new tank was made with reefs in mind, I gather, although the filter area probably still needs work.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i dont see nanos as totally pointless things, they are fun things if you keep in mind that you have fish small enough to like comfortably in there like blennys and stick to soft corals and at the most lps and you wont go in over your head


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

welcome back hail sniper....158 posts is all you have???


ps. how long have you been back? i just noticed you today, lol


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Good to see you back Sam.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

only been back since thursday, yep i wasnt on that much, before the forum crash i had over 2thou (although post #'s dont matter)


----------

